
The Essence of Blogging, A UI Experiment Inspired by Svbtle - cickpass_broken
http://staydecent.ca/bits/essence-of-blogging/
======
ChrisGwynne
It's amazing how everyone is under the notion that Dustin coined the concept
of simplistic blogging with a minimalist UI! Hilarity ensues for days...

~~~
cickpass_broken
I'm not sure how much generalizing you are doing. But, I was quite literally
inspired by the exact words Dustin wrote: "essence of blogging" as well as the
recent unveiling of his UI. I don't think I ever claimed he coined anything.

~~~
ChrisGwynne
I'm simply generalising here.

------
arkitaip
Amazing how fast the original idea has evolved. There are now at least three
versions being simultaneously developed and two of them didn't even exist a
day ago.

~~~
mhd
Original? Isn't this basically Ryan Tomayko's "Administrative Debris" all over
again?

<http://tomayko.com/writings/administrative-debris>

~~~
alexobenauer
The commenter meant original as in the original idea that sparked these
subsequent, similar attempts at simplifying blogging, and experimenting with
finding and capturing its essence.

------
sycr
Fantastic work. Much more in tune with what ought to be the spirit of hacking!
Building, growing, and innovating on each others' work.

Are you going to separate this interface into its own git repo or fold it into
Gum?

~~~
cickpass_broken
Thanks!

I think that's a great idea (to separate the repo). I was thinking about how
to use this UI for multiple popular blogging platforms (Mainly WordPress and
static generators).

Could you provide any help in naming the UI repo?

------
firefoxman1
_"I've only tested it on Chrome."_

...so I thought I'd test a few more browsers:

    
    
       * Firefox 11 - Works perfectly (I guess that's to be expected)
       * Opera 11.61 - the bottom bar doesn't appear.
       * TouchPad browser (WebKit-based) - Works great!
    

If anyone can verify other browsers (like IE?), I bet the author would
appreciate it.

~~~
elithrar
> If anyone can verify other browsers (like IE?), I bet the author would
> appreciate it.

Chrome v19.0.1077.3 on OS X (latest dev build) doesn't show the bottom bar.

------
Fedor
You'd better fix the remote inclusion and be safe. This site is _Hacker_ News,
anyway.

------
Couto
Honestly I believe that this is the proper way of stealing an idea, just like
Picasso once taught us...

You took the concept and tried to developed it even further. Successfully or
not, I can praise this, unlike the other ripoff...

~~~
54mf
I concur!

------
samstave
Love it!

But I cant paste images into the body of the blog.

Support for that would make it perfect.

Actually - put explicit IMGUR support in there with a tool that allows me to
simply paste the imgur link...

~~~
tuananh
drag and drop image would be awesome!

~~~
firefoxman1
Second that!

(If the author is reading...) Since you're using jQuery for the interface,
this plugin might be perfect:

<https://github.com/weixiyen/jquery-filedrop>

------
samstave
also, check out the quora thread on this subject:

<http://www.quora.com/Technology/What-is-Svbtle-all-about>

------
edwinyzh
Dustin's Svbtle is really inspirational!

------
nchlswu
This is why Dustin originally shared his ideas.

